# mybuffed (V2) - Beta-Test



## B3N (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn noch so manche Dinge noch fehlen oder nicht fertig sind, geb ich euch jetzt  die Möglichkeit schon mal etwas im „neuen" mybuffed zu stöbern . Sollte euch ein Fehler auffallen (das wird bestimmt passieren *g*) oder ihr habt noch Wünsche / Anregungen, zögert nicht, es hier zu berichten.


*Hier mal eine Übersicht der Dinge, die schon im ersten Schritt eingebunden sind:*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

-         Blogs
-         Gruppen
-         Gästebuch
-         YouTub
-         Bildergallerie
-         Einstellungen


*Dinge die noch Fehler:*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

-         Lokalisierung (Teilweise fertig)
-         Restliche Themes (Paar fehlen noch)
-            Es gibt im Moment keine Menu-Leite (links)


*Wie kommt ihr auf mybuffed?*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Ganz einfach, anstelle von http://my.buffed.de/user/[eureid] macht ihr http://my2.buffed.de/[eureid]

Bsp.: http://my2.buffed.de/user/5


*Sonstige Hinweise:*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Die Daten die ihr dort in euren Profilen seht, sind nicht zwangsläufig auf dem gleichen Stand wie auf eurem aktuellen Profil. Ich hab irgendwann einfach mal einen Stand davon kopiert zum testen. Ihr könnt dort auch in Ruhe posten, löschen, editieren etc. Es hat keine Auswirkungen auf euer Live-Profil. Einzig bei den Einstellungen (persönliche Infos, Land, ICQ und so Zeugs),  dass wirkt sich auch auf das Live-Profil aus, da hier die gleiche Datenbank verwendet wird. Über mich kann auch ohne Bedenken editiert werden! Alle anderen Links im Menu (linke Spalte) oder die in eurer User-Box (oben links) bitte ignorieren und nicht benutzen, diese funktionieren nicht oder nur teilweise.


----------



## Regnor (16. Mai 2008)

Wenn ihr euer Profil dort eingerichtet habt. Postet doch bitte die URL zu eurem Profil hier da es noch keine Startseite für das neue mybuffed gibt.


----------



## yanu23 (16. Mai 2008)

Dann poste ich doch gleich mal die URL: http://my2.buffed.de/user/127876/

Nach dem man sich bei Youtube angemeldet hat, wird man zu devb.buffed.de weitergeleitet, der gleiche Fehler trifft ebenfalls ein wenn man ein Video uploaden will.

Bei den Gruppen fände ich es besser wenn das ganze über Bewerbungen die dann angenommen werden müssen gelöst wird, anstatt über ein Passwort.

Einstellungen, beim Drop Down Feld Land sind keine Länder eingetragen. Eine AJAX bzw. DOM Lösung wäre bei den Einstellungen vielleicht auch besser. So müsste man wenn man z.B. etwas bei den Persönlichen Einstellungen und bei den mybuffed Einstellungen ändern will nicht erst speichern und dann erst wechseln.

Bei den Spiele Interessen wäre eine Aufteilung nach Genres nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war erstmal alles

*EDIT:* Meine Güte, muss ich aber alt sein und buffed muss es auch sehr sehr lange geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei der Umrechnung vom UNIX Timestamp oder beim speichern besteht wohl ein Fehler. Als letztes Anmelde Datum wird der 01.01.1970 angezeigt.


----------



## B3N (16. Mai 2008)

Die Weiterleitung bei den Videos sollte nun gehen. Die anderen beiden Vorschläge sind notiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yanu23 (16. Mai 2008)

Die Links, die zum Forum führen sollten, im Kasten *Was gibts neues?* leiten nicht zu *http://buffed.de/forum* sondern zu *http://my2.buffed.de/forums*

*Edit:* Das Video dass ich auf Youtube geladen habe ist unter der Kategorie Autos gelandet. Vielleicht wäre eine Kategorie Auswahl nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (16. Mai 2008)

Autos sind für alles gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber recht hast du, die Kategorienauswahl steht noch "hart" im Quellcode im Moment und wird noch kommen.

Der Link zum Forum bei "Was gibts neues" sollte nun seinen Dienst ordentlich verrichten.


----------



## yanu23 (16. Mai 2008)

Jetzt willst du auch noch dein eigener Chef sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter die letzten 50 Besucher heisst du nämlich Trantor. Ebenfalls fehlt beim Link zum Profil beim Namen der Besuchers die Variable $userID oder wie ihr die nennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum macht ihr daraus eigentlich 2 Links und nicht einen?


----------



## B3N (16. Mai 2008)

Ops - da läuft was schief *g*


----------



## yanu23 (16. Mai 2008)

Was macht ihr denn auch mit dem Code? Als ich gerade nochmal was schauen ging, habe ich just einen neuen Fehler entdeckt der vorhin noch nicht bestand.
Unter "Meine letzten Besuche" stehe ich und nicht etwa mit meinem Nicknamen sondern dem Account Namen. Erstens sollte meiner Meinung nach der Besuch auf meinem Profil nicht als einer meinen letzten Besuche angezeigt werden und zweitens müsst ihr nicht in der Datenbank den Account Namen abfragen sondern den Nicknamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da der Fehler im alten myBuffed nicht besteht muss der Query im neuen falsch sein.


----------



## B3N (16. Mai 2008)

Ja, das mit den Account-/Anzeigenamen muss ich noch ändern, das Problem ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Es betrifft unter anderem auch die Freundes-/Favoriten-Liste.


----------



## NachtkindFX (16. Mai 2008)

Mein Profil

http://my2.buffed.de/user/2890

Da Fehlen aber meine gespielten Chars.


----------



## CmN (16. Mai 2008)

Ohje, die Daten sind ja Uralt ;-). Teilweise ist es schon merkwürdig, wenn der Autoblog sagt, dass mein Main Level 51 geworden ist, aber in der Charakter-Liste nur als 38 angezeigt wird. Zusätzlich steht bei mir unter Spiele-Interessen Spiele, die ich nie spielen würde^^. Aber dies kann man ja schnell ändern . Die Verknüfung zu Youtube ging bei mir ohne große Probleme. Hab auch mal schnell ein Test-Blog erstellt. Scheint zu funktionieren. So, den Link zu meinen profil: http://my2.buffed.de/user/115891


----------



## NachtkindFX (16. Mai 2008)

Währe Google Video eigentlich auch Möglich?

Hab im Moment da 56 Videos hoch geladen, einfach aus dem Grund weil die so groß und lang sein dürfen wie ich will und nicht dieser   10 Min / 100 MB Regel unterliegen.

Nur mal so Eingeworfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Währe Google Video eigentlich auch Möglich?
> 
> Hab im Moment da 56 Videos hoch geladen, einfach aus dem Grund weil die so groß und lang sein dürfen wie ich will und nicht dieser   10 Min / 100 MB Regel unterliegen.
> 
> ...




SChau einfach mal in die BBCode-Liste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


youtube, myvideo, googlevideo, filefront, dailymotion


----------



## yanu23 (16. Mai 2008)

Ich denke er meint um direkt von Buffed aus ein Video zuuploaden. Meines Wissens nach, besitzt Google Video keine API und somit wäre es auch nicht möglich eine Einbindung von Google Video wie diese von Youtube zu machen.


----------



## NachtkindFX (16. Mai 2008)

Jep, das meinte ich, aber wenn das nicht über die Seite geht...

Google hat auch einen Uploader, den man für große Files benutzen kann für alle Plattformen, dann währs aber nicht mehr auf der Page.

Vergesst es einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Frage zum Testen...

Wie Umfangreich sollen wir schon mal Fehler posten?


----------



## B3N (18. Mai 2008)

Postet einfach was ihr findet. In der Regel reicht es, wenn ich kurz beschreibt um was für einen Fehler es sich handelt, also wo und wie er stattgefunden hat. Sollte es nicht möglich sein, mit Worten zu erklären, dann am besten einen Screenshot anhängen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yanu23 (18. Mai 2008)

Ich habe wieder einen gefunden, jedenfalls wenn ihr auf Rechtschreibung wert legt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Spiele-Interessen steht Pirates of the burning Sea und nicht Pirates of the Burning Sea.

*EDIT:* Was aus Usuability (schreibe ich immer falsch, glaube ich jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Gründen schade ist, dass ihr bei den Formularen keine Labels benützt.
Formular mit Labels (Beispiel mit Labels)
So geht das doch viel praktischer, wenn ich einfach auf den text klicken kann um ein Feld anzuwählen bzw. eine Checkbox aktivieren.

*EDIT2:* Irgendwie sind alle Foren Links, ausser denen die du schon geändert hat falsch. Rechts bei den Freunden bzw. Favoriten ist das Forum falsch verlinkt.


----------



## yanu23 (18. Mai 2008)

Jetzt reichts mit dem editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Chars führt die Verlinkung ebenfalls nicht zu wow.buffed.de sondern zu my2.buffed.de.


*edit: * Wird es auch Gruppen-Blogs geben?


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2008)

yanu23 schrieb:


> Ich habe wieder einen gefunden, jedenfalls wenn ihr auf Rechtschreibung wert legt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ändere ich bei Gelegenheit, das bezieht sich auf die Spiel-Datenbank der Spielzeit-Erfassung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Formular mit Labels (Beispiel mit Labels)
> So geht das doch viel praktischer, wenn ich einfach auf den text klicken kann um ein Feld anzuwählen bzw. eine Checkbox aktivieren.



Ist schon drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2008)

*Behoben:
*- Checkboxen sind jetzt Layer (mit dem Text verbunden)
- Galerie-Uploads funktionieren*

Noch ein paar Dinge die es hoffentlich zum Release noch in die mybuffed-Profile schaffen:

*- Blog-Archiv in jedem Profil, also eine nach Datum sortiere Topic-Übersicht
- Blog-Kategorien
- Eine handlichere Usability für Videos und die Galerie
- Übersichtsseite der Spielinteressen (Wer interessiert sich ebenfalls für das Spiel?)
- Gruppen-Beschreibungen nicht nur als Einzeiler + Gruppenspezifisches Bild uploadbar vom Gruppenleiter
- Gruppen-Blogs(?)


----------



## yanu23 (9. Juni 2008)

> > Formular mit Labels (Beispiel mit Labels)
> > So geht das doch viel praktischer, wenn ich einfach auf den text klicken kann um ein Feld anzuwählen bzw. eine Checkbox aktivieren.
> 
> 
> ...



Labels schon drin? Funktioniert aber immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.yanu-net.com/form_labels_Ohne_mod_rewrite.html
Da kann man auf den Text klicken um Felder anzuwählen, bzw. zu aktivieren.


----------



## CmN (10. Juni 2008)

kurz anderes Thema:

Sehe ich richtig, dass man keine Blogeinträge aktuell kommentieren kann oder bin ich nur blind?


----------

